# Weekend of August 15 - 17, 2008. Volkswagen Jetta TDI Cup Race #4



## andrew1984 (Jun 24, 2002)

Weekend of August 15 - 17, 2008. Volkswagen Jetta TDI Cup Race #4


Friday, August 15, 2008 
9:00 AM 9:50 AM	Mazda Speed Challenge	Practice	50 min
9:55	-	10:25	VW Jetta TDI Cup	Practice	30 min
10:30	-	11:00	Ford Racing Mustang Challenge	Practice	30 min
11:05	-	12:05	NASCAR Camping World East Series	Practice	60 min
12:10	-	1:00	Lunch 50 min
1:00	-	2:00	NASCAR Camping World East Series	Practice	60 min
2:10	-	2:35	Ford Racing Mustang Challenge	Practice	25 min
2:45 3:10	Mazda Speed Challenge	Qualifying	25 min
3:15	-	3:45	VW Jetta TDI Cup	Qualifying	30 min
4:00	-	5:00	NASCAR Camping World East Series	Qualifying	60 min
5:15	-	5:45	Ford Racing Mustang Challenge	Qualifying	30 min

Saturday, August 16, 2008 
9:00 AM	-	9:20 AM	Lime Rock Park Hot Laps	Hot Laps	30 min
9:30	-	9:50	Mazda Speed Challenge	Warm Up	20 min
10:00	-	11:00	VW Jetta TDI Cup	Pre-Race-Post	60 min
11:05	-	12:05	Ford Racing Mustang Challenge	Pre-Race-Post	60 min
12:05	-	12:55	Lunch 50 min
1:00	-	4:00	NASCAR Camping World East Series	Pre-Race-Post	3 hours
4:15	-	5:15	Mazda Speed Challenge "un heure de LRP Enduro"	Race	60 min


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Weekend of August 15 - 17, 2008. Volkswagen Jetta TDI Cup Race #4 (andrew1984)*

Good luck Andrew. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

